# Piraya Piranha Big Moby Eats 4 Mice!



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

In this video he eats 4 thumb size frozen thawed mice that my snakes didn't want and the video was taken right after he ate a dozen large cichlid pellets, he is around 18 inches long, boy he's getting big.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn... Nice

Btw I was the one who purchased your Maculatus (Ruby red).


----------

